# Solved: Outlook Express - Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi Everyone..

Well, I have a friend who has a DELL 4600 with Windoss XP SP2 installed. They're email was working fine then it started coming up with this error:

"Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity......" 

Well, I thought it might have been the Nortons Internet Security 2005, that they had running, so I uninstalled the program, which came off fine with no errors or problems. The system seems very responsive now, but I still get the same problem? I can recieve email fine, but I cannot send out email, I still get that error? I still think it has something to do with Nortons Internet Security update or something.. I checked all my settings and they're all correct. I also tried to create another identity in Outlook Express and still have the same problem. I also tried to use ThunderBird and still get that error. There's no Router between the computer and modem (cable) and I ran Nortons before I uninstalled it to check for any virus/trojans/spyware etc..all clean...

I'm thinking that port 25 in Windows itself is closed, as when I tested the modem on my laptop with my friends email settings on my Outlook Express eveything worked great (on my computer)..I could send and recieve. So I'm sure its not the modem or mail server...

Is there anything that can be done to fix this short of blowing Windows out and reinstalling?? Would doing a "Repair" on Windows fix this problem? or re-installing Nortons Internet Security again??

Thanks for "ANY" insight into this problem...


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I think I figured this one out...hope this will help others also...

What I did was after uninstalling Nortons Internet Security 2005 from system, I rebooted computer and then disabled Windows Firewall then tested a sent email then re-enabled Windows firewall and email was still able to get sent out , simple as that...I did not re-install Nortons Internet Security, but instead installed NOD32, Zone Alarm, MS Antispyware and I Hate SPam...

Hope this helps someone else down the road..


----------

